# Still high day after!?



## maze (Jun 19, 2006)

ok i smoked last night, and i feel like i take weed much differently from others.  It is fun and everything but when i do it, im normal until i try to concentrate on something real hard. or when my vision pulses. and thats when it gets kinda weird.  Its the day after i smoked.... not morning but night.. and if i tell myself im high i can do the same shit when my vision pulses.. its really hard to explain but can any1 tell me exactly what i should be feeling or even doing when im high?


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone reacts differently (mostly)  A lot of times, its either the weed, the situation or the means of smoking it, but every high is also different in its own way.  It is hard to explain what most people seem to feel, but you feel kind of... SOrry someone else can probibly explain this better, to me I just feel a bit out of it, and feel great, hungry and laugh all the time.  You also notice things a lot more...
The high only lasts up to 4hrs but the THC is still in your system. I have woken up the next morning feeling stuff like you, your case seems a bit wierd but nothing that far out.


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't smoke regs.


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 20, 2006)

what the heck don't smoke regs... don't listen to that

Each weed like stated has it's own highs and effects, they last for a varried duration of time and how much you smoked

Example: You smoke a blunt and a pinner ... rode your high out.. passed out, you'll wake up kinda groggy... still feeling the after effects....
    same weed: You smoke a blunt, a pinner, a joint, and take 6 huge bong rips, and smoke a bowl..... ride your mind blowing body shaking high.. pass the **** out cold.. wake up still high the next day.. because your high lasted all through your dreaming periods.. and you feel like your strung out in the cold all the next day... 

but i'm not an expert on that feeling or anything


----------



## adivinecreature (Jun 20, 2006)

ive had it happen its kinda like the hang over of MJ sometimes it stays with you half the day and you snap out of it or just the whole day until night time. like devil and pranic said they all have different effects on people. when im high i just feel extremely relaxed sometimes a bit paranoid and everything seems alot more clearer and easier to focus on and i laugh alot too.


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 20, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> what the heck don't smoke regs... don't listen to that
> 
> Each weed like stated has it's own highs and effects, they last for a varried duration of time and how much you smoked


 
2.regs - Low quality marijuana. Often referred to as schwag, reggies
_Man, I wanted some dank, but that bastard only had regs._


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 20, 2006)

didn't need a dictonary of what the word ment... although i'm not sure by my standars that your definition is correct. because your regs are smoked everyday by people whom quite enjoy it, and don't beleive that it is schwagg.... so it has some seeds some stems.... but it's all about the exeriance on how you base your high to the lvl of weed it is. But... as i said before.. "don't smoke regs" don't listen to that.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 20, 2006)

Eating herb will always give a nice "hangover" the next day. My eyes will be puffy and I'll be a bit groggy, not usually from smoking though.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats wierd.  WHen I smoke a blunt I definatly feel, (for lack of a better word) hungover. After some damn good cookies, wake up the next moring completely fine and refreshed.


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

The same thing has happened to me before too, but i'm not really complaining


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

i wouldnt worry about it affects different people in different ways

no two highs are exactly alike


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah jerry is right, every high is different


----------



## Ganj (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh I've felt the "hangover" from weed. I actually like it, though. While the alcohol hangovers leave you sick and feeling like garbage, weed hangovers just leave you relaxed. I've gone to school, work, whatever with a weed "hangover" and never had a problem other than just feeling lazier than normal.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Back when I first started smoking a lot of weed, i got real baked one day, and the next day, at the same time, i felt high.


----------



## Meagan (Jul 2, 2006)

maze said:
			
		

> ok i smoked last night, and i feel like i take weed much differently from others. It is fun and everything but when i do it, im normal until i try to concentrate on something real hard. or when my vision pulses. and thats when it gets kinda weird. Its the day after i smoked.... not morning but night.. and if i tell myself im high i can do the same shit when my vision pulses.. its really hard to explain but can any1 tell me exactly what i should be feeling or even doing when im high?


 

hun ur going through the exact same thing i am..i still feel like im high ..and it used to get worse like around like 5 everynight..now its like during the day ..and its not going away it goes away once i wake up but it comes back im trying to find the same answer that you are..i odont know whats wrong with us lol


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 9, 2006)

with every drug the experience differs. but it also depends on the mood your in and the "state" of mind your in. for example if you have alot of things on your mind or you have alot of worries or emotional things going on, dont smoke. and if you do take a moment to just chill out and close your eyes and clear you mind of what you are concerned over. let the high slowly take hold. dont over do it just take a few hits with short beaks inbetween so you dont feel like you over did it.

relax and enjoy it. dont just rush into it.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sometimes if I smoke alot (2+ roll-ons) I feel a lil odd the next day>like if i'm slightly high still,just slightly.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 2, 2006)

yur suffering from the burnt out feelin...


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 4, 2006)

does smoking effect your sleep cycle in anyway? Like maybe it fucks with your REM or somethine...anybody know?


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 9, 2006)

It doesnt really mess with mine.This only happens since I start smoking so late (Past 12am) and I have to stay awake to finish it all, you get the idea of what happens when you stay up late.


----------



## Max8max9 (Aug 20, 2006)

Ive had some preatty f****d up dreams while i was high. Usually they involved friends betraying me (paranoia), and a pigeon having inter course with a seagul.


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 20, 2006)

What about smoking out in the morning.. Lately I've been toking really strong weed about 20 minutes or so after I wake up.. and it's like the best high ever and I usually follow it up with two or three more sessions as the day goes on finally culminating in a huge orangutang style smoke out about an hour before I go to sleep... I know this kind of flies in the face of 'responsible smoking' and this isn't how I normally do.. but I'm having fun with it right now.. so my ? is does anyone else do this.. also, anyone have any side effects from smoking out in the morning? it'd be cool if someone could field this..


----------



## Max8max9 (Aug 20, 2006)

In my opinion, smoking in the morning kinda says im not gonna do very much for the rest of the day, it sounds like you need to find a hobby, don't turn into the stero type stoner.


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 22, 2006)

If anything at all it would help your sleep. You see, most people have some sort of insomnia during the week. There are 5 phases of sleep and you have to go through alpha waves to delta waves, and after stage four (the phase in which you are getting into deep sleep, but not quite REM, where people sleep walk and talk, etc.), and then your breathing pattern becomes irregular and you switch to REM sleep where you dream and without this sleep you can ultimately die. Marijuana, if anythings helps you sleep and stay in REM sleep. There are exceptions, of course. I have a friend that has heart problems and when he smokes he has trouble breathing and his heart races! I can imagine sleep wouldn't be possible for him, I don't know, we never let him sleep, we were too worried about him when he smoked. It effects different people in different ways, just like Hick said. I used to get all light headed, but now it kind of makes me feel calm and puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Tonto (Aug 29, 2006)

I've smoked all ranges of potencies and amounts and have NEVER been high after I woke up the next day. Ever. 
To the point that I've been so high I didn't know what to do, I'd just go to sleep, I knew I'd wake up and be straight....


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Aug 29, 2006)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> It doesnt really mess with mine.This only happens since I start smoking so late (Past 12am) and I have to stay awake to finish it all, you get the idea of what happens when you stay up late.


 



smoking past 12 am sux cuz i usually fall alseep right after im done smoking and my high is wasted.


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 30, 2006)

ahhh guys ive done this for a while... i play football for my skool ( used to anyhow) and we all ( the team) called this after planing ( plane not plan -ing) u feel high the next day after happens becuz your body is dehydrated.. when i get high for one i feel relaxed in a better mood i laugh it up every so often, focusing on something for about a min gets me to laugh.... but most importantly i get hungry and i get this kinda dry mouth feeling ( not really ) but it just feels like a good dry mouth idk how to explain it but when your bod is dehydrated it seems that if u smoke the day be4 real bad just get super baked be4 u go to bed the next day ull feel high off and on for some people itll last  for a bit altogether for me it goes on and off for the next day... if u wanna try this all u have to do is up your salt intake by a little bit or get exercise and not drink water but something else like soda for a couple days.. when your urine becomes yellow ( the yellower the better) it tells u your dehydrated.. if your piss is brown for the love of god drink water but smoke and get real baked ull see what im talking about


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey,   

I started smoking marijuana a long way back now, but I cant remember any high but my first few times.   Maze i can obviously tell your a novice to smoking marijuana, any normal weed smoker doesnt get those effects.  Ask anyone here on this forum.   
The first time I smoked i just started to feel high and zoned out to the extreme, and then id like clue into reality and trip out insanely, unlike any high.  And when i woke up the next day i always felt a sence of high, but not really.  More of the zone out, not quite there feeling.  At one point i felt those effects up to a couple weeks of no smoking, because i tripped too much to even think about smoking.. 

Just smoke MORE weed, and those effects will leave


----------



## can of ownage (Sep 5, 2006)

idk if any of u guys ever DID anything while you where high but let me assure you im not new to smoking. its happened to me EVERY time without fail for almost a year now that ive been playing so i know what im talking about. mayb its just some people this happens to but u should certainly try it. hmmm....trip u say?when i smoke there is the clueing in and out , but only if u focus on something else for a bit longer than your focusing on the world as a whole.... i think u mighta gotten some REAL good stuff or mayb it was cooked? taking dry weed bring a very smal amount of water to a boil makes mixing it with a different drug real easy. idk by the sounds of it all sounds like u had shrooms somewhere in that mix....tripping....did the world feel like it just idk fell out from under u?didnt halucinate at all?mayb hear something weird?


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 5, 2006)

its probably not laced thats really expensive to do


----------



## can of ownage (Sep 6, 2006)

im not saying it was but it could of been a possible and not only that but theres easy and inexpensive methods of doing anything... may come out crappy but it can be done u know? bombs r expensive.... and all u really need is good high quality homemade soap some orange juice (half concentrae half not) and some sawdust to make a fuse ( separates chambers too) and your set. idk u have to remember crack heads and stoners have quite an imagination u never know who will come up with the cure to cancer... or find out how to lace weed cheaply......


----------



## mrwibber (Sep 6, 2006)

Tarcisius said:
			
		

> does smoking effect your sleep cycle in anyway? Like maybe it fucks with your REM or somethine...anybody know?


Like they have said here, everyone is different, but with me it most certainly does effect my dreams. When I am smoking herb regularly, I rarely remember dreams (but I go to sleep a lot better), a few times I have quit for a month or more for fear of a drug test and the first thing I noticed was the extremly vivid dreams within a couple of days of not smoking. I mean live in Techni-color type dreams that are so realiatic you really can't tell if it was real events or a dream when you first awake. Upon returning to the herb the dreams stop right away. Perhaps in this case the pot make me sleep a deeper sleep hence no memory of dreams. But in the 3 times I abstained from herb the dreams were to most noticable side-effect (other than wanting a joint about 2 miles long!) , the vivid dreams, but no nightmares. Just very detailled dreams and I remember all the small details.But then again everyone is different and I am not a doctor.


----------



## idroppedahit (Sep 14, 2006)

I really feel you folks. For me my high depends on how much, what day of the week, and if I am by myself or not. I have gotten to a point where I try to calculate how much herb to burn based on how long I want to be high. A tiny pinch=2 hours. While half a thumbnail=4 to 5 hours. I would only fill the thumbnail on a saturday and it has to be between say around 10am (when I get off work) and 2pm=this would have me high fro about 8 hours and I would still feel the after effects when I reach my night job, but nothing detremental, just feeling that I had been doing something. 

I controlled the hunger by burning right before dinner. Also, I get extremely sexually aroused. The whole calculating thing came about because when I was in school I used to burn about 7pm at night and still feel it till 12pm noon the next day. That's when I realized I needed to find away to control it.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 14, 2006)

agreed best time to blaze is 3:30


----------



## breegeek (Sep 16, 2006)

The first time I got ridiculously baked, I spent well over 38 hours "in past tense"... like everything was dream-like and missing time. It was bad, cus I spent the whole day after smoking with my mother in the mall, trying my damnedest to appear NOT high...

oh dear...


----------

